# 5914 lubricant



## songbird (Jul 16, 2017)

I know this question has been asked before, but did not get a clear cut answer. The Clausing manual for the 5914 recommends using SHELL TELLUS 33 or equivalent for the apron. I found Mobil dte 26 to be an equivalent, but I do not have any. I do have 2 1/2 gallons of Enerpac HF 102 hydrolic oil, ISO 32. Will this work in the apron, or does anyone know of an easy to find alternative?


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 17, 2017)

See attached for the modern recommended lubes...


----------



## ChrisW (Jul 18, 2017)

ISO 68 hydraulic oil or non-detergent 20wt motor oil


----------

